# "Legends of Tam" Vintage Bicycle Ride - July 30 2017



## Autocycleplane (Jun 8, 2017)

Please stick around for the weekend and come up after the Rolling Relics SF Ride on Saturday to scenic Marin County on Sunday July 30 for a fun day of vintage bicycle appreciation. The plan is to meet up starting around 10am or so in old town Corte Madera, just 10-15 minutes north of the Golden Gate Bridge off the 101. There should be plenty of parking on a Sunday morning right around the start spot, but there are lots more spots around the big park just down the road on Tamalpais Drive. You'll pass that park on your right between the 101 and old town Corte Madera.

Start spot: https://goo.gl/maps/2aCGEZzAqcq

Roll out at 10:30. We will spend the next hour and a half or so exploring and stopping for photos (redwoods, bronze Yoda statues, what have you) on our way to Fairfax. There are plenty of side routes along the main bike route with numerous little towns to grab coffee, snacks, etc along the way. Tons of bike shops too if we need one. I'll do my best to guide folks around and make sure everyone has a fun ride and sees cool stuff.

Fairfax, our destination, is the home of local legend and fellow Caber Rudy Contratti. Rudy has lined up a fantastic FREE afternoon for us all at The Marin Museum of Bicycling:

https://mmbhof.org/

Where we will enjoy a FREE BBQ and some beverages both healthy and fermented courtesy of one of the most generous people I have ever met, after which we will get a FREE guided tour of the museum given by at least one and likely more of the original mountain bike pioneers. See, hear and discuss first hand how these guys took now collectable vintage bikes and cobbled them into klunkers and helped invent a world-wide sport that arguably saved the bicycle industry from years of stagnation and non-innovation. Lots of other good stuff in the museum as well, from TOC and high wheelers to a complete evolution of the modern mountain bike.

Did I mention all this food and fun is free yet?

But wait, that's not all. As a final send off, we will check out a few local sights around town and then head over to Rudy's house which is a museum of Americana in and of itself. Every time I go over there I see something amazing I missed the last time. You won't be disappointed I promise.

After that, everyone is on their own to hang around town or roll out. It's probably really only 30-40 minutes to ride back to Corte Madera from Fairfax straight through on an old bike for those of you wondering about timing. Rudy and I will be looking for a rough head count as we get closer, but wanted to get this out there so folks could decide if they want to come and make their arrangements. 

Also - Any Cabers not making the SF Ride for whatever reason are of course free to join as well. So come on out all of you North Bay Cabe lurkers and lets go for a ride.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jun 9, 2017)

*Cabers,perhaps I can chime in.As Eric mentioned above,this is something ya gotta check.The wife is taking the dogs over the hill that day and gave me the OK to open up our house,which is LOADED with all kinds of Americania from the 30s to the late 70s.Toys Dolls Rock and Roll,Pedal Cars,tons of Oil related stuff,Any girls coming cause you will see the most extensive collection of vintage clothing you have ever laid you eyes onand that just a few things for viewing,and of cource bikes.Have you ever seen a ski fence or a 14foot Blue Marlin on the front of a house, a beautiful garden My 53 gmc pic up or my 56chevy wagon.Be sure to bring a camara.cause the lens may crack when ya all see this stuff,maybe some of the cabers that stopped by a few years back can chime in on what they saw.The lunch and admission to the Mountain Bike museum is free,and I will give us a short ride around town cause we have tons of history around these parts,So let make a day of this and we will have you on your way to the North South East or West,with some great memories!!!
YOURS TRUELY ,,,RUDY AND ERIC*


----------



## rcole45 (Jun 9, 2017)

I had the chance to tour Rudys house last year. Only one word comes to mind. EPIC.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 9, 2017)

We did this tour last year, and I highly recommend it to anyone with the slightest interest in the history of cycling and especially the advent of mountain biking. Set aside the Sunday following the San Francisco, Rolling Relics/Cyclone Coaster ride, and tour the Marin Museum of Bicycling, and Rudy Contratti's magnificent collection of all things cool.
You will not be disappointed!


----------



## slick (Jun 9, 2017)

Count Karla and I in for this. Perfect way to end the weekend after my favorite ride of the year. Thank you Eric and Rudy for setting this up and inviting us along for the ride. I can't wait!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2017)

When we stopped by Rudy's last year, we were out in the yard and I mentioned that I had pretty much run out of room to collect much more stuff, and Rudy got this incredulous look on his face, and said,"out of room! Come on inside."
When we stepped in the front door, I felt like Alice in Wonderland, and I comfortingly realized, that there's no such thing as being out of room.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## bobcycles (Jun 29, 2017)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Cabers,perhaps I can chime in.As Eric mentioned above,this is something ya gotta check.The wife is taking the dogs over the hill that day and gave me the OK to open up our house,which is LOADED with all kinds of Americania from the 30s to the late 70s.Toys Dolls Rock and Roll,Pedal Cars,tons of Oil related stuff,Any girls coming cause you will see the most extensive collection of vintage clothing you have ever laid you eyes onand that just a few things for viewing,and of cource bikes.Have you ever seen a ski fence or a 14foot Blue Marlin on the front of a house, a beautiful garden My 53 gmc pic up or my 56chevy wagon.Be sure to bring a camara.cause the lens may crack when ya all see this stuff,maybe some of the cabers that stopped by a few years back can chime in on what they saw.The lunch and admission to the Mountain Bike museum is free,and I will give us a short ride around town cause we have tons of history around these parts,So let make a day of this and we will have you on your way to the North South East or West,with some great memories!!!
> YOURS TRUELY ,,,RUDY AND ERIC*





Not to be missed!  I've been a guest of Rudys' on several occasions and his abode is a true national treasure!
That's a great big Welcome Mat folks! Not to be missed....
or the surrounding natural open spaces and charming North o the bay communities.
California GEMS folks


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 14, 2017)

Sounds like an awesome time. I'm planning on being there. Now let's see, bring the Excelsior DX or the Ritchey Ascent??? Hmm, choices, choices....


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 16, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Please stick around for the weekend and come up after the Rolling Relics SF Ride on Saturday to scenic Marin County on Sunday July 30 for a fun day of vintage bicycle appreciation. The plan is to meet up starting around 10am or so in old town Corte Madera, just 10-15 minutes north of the Golden Gate Bridge off the 101. There should be plenty of parking on a Sunday morning right around the start spot, but there are lots more spots around the big park just down the road on Tamalpais Drive. You'll pass that park on your right between the 101 and old town Corte Madera.
> 
> Start spot: https://goo.gl/maps/2aCGEZzAqcq
> 
> ...



How can I pass this up? Will someone chime in to the amount of hills to deal with? I'm trying to figure if I should bring my miss zeus!


----------



## gkeep (Jul 19, 2017)

Mike,
According to the web Corte Madera has an elevation of 39' while Fairfax is a lofty 115' above the bay. Some settling of contents may have occurred in transit.
Google maps says the ride is 6.8 miles by bike with a elevation change up of 164' and down grade of 56'. I think I could handle that on my Pierce, I can always walk the downhills to reduce my scorching speed.

Gary


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 19, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> How can I pass this up? Will someone chime in to the amount of hills to deal with? I'm trying to figure if I should bring my miss zeus!




Flat as a pancake. Plenty of hilly options but the main route is easy with few cars.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 478790
> View attachment 478791





Autocycleplane said:


> Please stick around for the weekend and come up after the Rolling Relics SF Ride on Saturday to scenic Marin County on Sunday July 30 for a fun day of vintage bicycle appreciation. The plan is to meet up starting around 10am or so in old town Corte Madera, just 10-15 minutes north of the Golden Gate Bridge off the 101. There should be plenty of parking on a Sunday morning right around the start spot, but there are lots more spots around the big park just down the road on Tamalpais Drive. You'll pass that park on your right between the 101 and old town Corte Madera.
> 
> Start spot: https://goo.gl/maps/2aCGEZzAqcq
> 
> ...




I made arrangements to Not Miss this.
Thanks for putting this together.
Sorry for the late notice.
See you next weekend.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 24, 2017)

Hey everyone, thanks for the turnout! 

Looking for a headcount for Rudy. If you have PM'd me that you are coming I've got you counted and if you have replied above then no need to do so again. But if you are planning on hanging out for food and museum fun but haven't spoken up then please let me know either here or via PM so Rudy can plan accordingly.

Thanks again


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm planning on it.will stay in the Bay Area on my boat and head over in the morning.


----------



## tryder (Jul 25, 2017)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Cabers,perhaps I can chime in.As Eric mentioned above,this is something ya gotta check.The wife is taking the dogs over the hill that day and gave me the OK to open up our house,which is LOADED with all kinds of Americania from the 30s to the late 70s.Toys Dolls Rock and Roll,Pedal Cars,tons of Oil related stuff,Any girls coming cause you will see the most extensive collection of vintage clothing you have ever laid you eyes onand that just a few things for viewing,and of cource bikes.Have you ever seen a ski fence or a 14foot Blue Marlin on the front of a house, a beautiful garden My 53 gmc pic up or my 56chevy wagon.Be sure to bring a camara.cause the lens may crack when ya all see this stuff,maybe some of the cabers that stopped by a few years back can chime in on what they saw.The lunch and admission to the Mountain Bike museum is free,and I will give us a short ride around town cause we have tons of history around these parts,So let make a day of this and we will have you on your way to the North South East or West,with some great memories!!!
> YOURS TRUELY ,,,RUDY AND ERIC*



Eric, Rudy,
Please put me down.  I am really looking forward to this.  Thanks!  -Ted


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm already at the park. See y'all when you get here!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 25, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> I'm already at the park. See y'all when you get here!




You are the true legend!


----------



## kreika (Jul 26, 2017)

I wish this was on another weekend I'd  really like to go but the amount of people willing to watch four kids for two days is small.  Maybe next year???


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jul 27, 2017)

*Cabers We are up to 21 guys and gals for this Sundays ride .As stated by Eric he will lead said ride from Corte  Madera to Fairfax where we will have a lunch and drinks of various kinds at the Mountain Bike Hall Of Fame.Then we will get a guilded tour from one or more of  our Mountain Bike Pioneers ,Joe Breeze,Otis Guy,And maybe Charlie Kelly,then a short ride around Fairfax ,then of to my house of American Treasures for your viewing pleasure! I will take care of admission and bar b que .You will not be dis appointed,so everyone travel save coming up ,and get ready for a great weekend.And I look forward to putting names to faces
ALL THE BEST RUDY AND ERIC*


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jul 27, 2017)

*(HOMELAND SECURITY ALERT !!!)Just in case ya all maybe concerned about your prized possession,well worry know more.While you guys
 and gals are touring the Museum,I will have a Hawk       Eye View on all your bikes.And upon our arrival to my house I will have a VERY long cable and lock bolted to our ski fence.The last thing I need  to worry about is say   some ones,  Color Flo being stolen,and besides everyone are into those Titanium Bikes around these parts,not true steel that we love.
JUST A HEADS UP ,AND AGAIN ,,SAVE TRAVELS EVERYONE*


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## onecatahula (Jul 30, 2017)

Wow,
Such a great afternoon !!
Huge thanks to Rudy Contratti, Eric Butler, Joe Breeze, Charlie Kelly for hosting the free BBQ, fermented libations, and tour of the Museum.
Here are some photos, starting with a few of the actual first Clunkers that started it all:


----------



## onecatahula (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## onecatahula (Jul 30, 2017)

Details:


----------



## mrg (Jul 30, 2017)

Great day in the trees, thanks Eric, Rudy and everybody up there, the museum was great also!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## tryder (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 31, 2017)

My legs are a little sore, the tops of my hands are a little sun burnt, but it was an amazing weekend of riding and meeting new people! Thank you!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 31, 2017)

It was a long drive home last night, but what an outstanding weekend!
I can't thank Chris, aka Slick, Cyclone Coaster Frank, Eric, aka Autocycleplane, and the one one only, Fairfax's own Rudy Contratti, for so graciously hosting another epic ride and gathering of classic and antique bicycles and their riders.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 31, 2017)

What can I say?
Rudy's place is a national treasure!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 31, 2017)

The gangs all here!

 

 






I know how much it hurt Slick to give up his beloved Shelby for the day, and ride his green Schwinn.
So, I'd just like to give a special thanks for his sacrifice.
Thanks, again Chris, aka Slick.
You never disappoint. Lol!


----------



## rcole45 (Jul 31, 2017)

We had a spectacular weekend from SF to Marin. Want to thank everyone who made this weekend happen. Met a lot of great people who I can now put faces with the stage names I see here. Looking forward to next year already


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2017)

Super awesome day! 
 Huge thanks to Rudy and Eric 
 I had a wonderful time!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jul 31, 2017)

*Howdy Guys And Gals,On the behalf of myself and Eric,we would like to thank YA ALL for coming up to Marin County and enjoying the ride and tour of The Museum!It was a pleasure putting names to faces,and we hope you liked what ya saw.Thanks for posting photos of our event,and in closing,Was I the only New Yorker,and the only one with a Columbia?And I hope everyone made it home safe and sound!
YOURS TRUELY,RUDY AND ERIC*


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 31, 2017)

Huge thanks to Rudy and Joe Breeze for the hospitality at the museum(s). I had a blast with everyone, a few highlights for me:

- tripple3 riding over to the start all the way from SF and still finding the location despite a dead phone
- a handmade Aerocycle tank and frame is just as cool as a real one, maybe more
- finding a late and lost FordMike somewhere in Kentfield and getting them back on the proper route to Fairfax
- Injun
- Joe Breeze and Charlie Kelly checking out all the vintage rides

Rudy deserves all the credit for putting together such a great afternoon for everyone. See you next year!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 31, 2017)

You can see the look of envy on the roadie's face as he wishes he had a ride as cool as Cliff's masterpiece.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 31, 2017)

The Marin Museum of Bicycling had some sweet shirts and stickers too! I like mine extra wrinkled.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 1, 2017)

Hats too!


----------



## tryder (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Cory (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks to Rudy and Eric!  Wow, I will never forget Sunday. Was I the only one that tried to buy a bike off Rudy? I couldn't resist, it would be so cool to wheel a bike out of there. Sorry Rudy, my emotions get the best of me sometimes, lol. 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory (Aug 2, 2017)

Another highlight of the day was on our way back to the cars we found a lemonade stand and bought them out of business. Smiles were had by all!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 2, 2017)

Cory said:


> Another highlight of the day was on our way back to the cars we found a lemonade stand and bought them out of business. Smiles were had by all!View attachment 654030
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



The kids were overwhelmed for sure.shoulda got mine before everybody stopped.ended up running out before I put in my order.


----------



## kreika (Aug 2, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 653419 The Marin Museum of Bicycling had some sweet shirts and stickers too! I like mine extra wrinkled.




Oh that's cool! I want one!


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 2, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> The kids were overwhelmed for sure.shoulda got mine before everybody stopped.ended up running out before I put in my order.




We closed down the lemonade shop by purchasing all the lemonade! They were probably wondering who these thirsty bikers on junk bikes were?!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 26, 2018)

I think we will do this "day after the SF ride" ride again this year, stay tuned for a new thread with details to follow.


----------



## mrg (Mar 28, 2018)

both sides of the bridge!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 19, 2018)

mrg said:


> View attachment 778369both sides of the bridge!View attachment 778370View attachment 778371



Ouch, what happened!


----------



## mrg (Sep 21, 2018)

rode up after it happened, think it was a tourist on a rental bike plowed in to him, think there were other cabers there that might know more, was a great weekend for everyone else!


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 21, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Ouch, what happened!



That’s my bike. I let a friend ride it and some other guy on a rental bike plowed into him. That was last year. It’s been fixed since then.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 22, 2018)

It always seems to happen when other people ride your bikes doesn't it?lol







jacob9795 said:


> That’s my bike. I let a friend ride it and some other guy on a rental bike plowed into him. That was last year. It’s been fixed since then.




Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------

